# Great Reminders for Walking as Christ



## formula1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Romans 12
9 Let love be genuine. Abhor what is evil; hold fast to what is good. 10 Love one another with brotherly affection. Outdo one another in showing honor. 11 Do not be slothful in zeal, be fervent in spirit, serve the Lord. 12 Rejoice in hope, be patient in tribulation, be constant in prayer. 13 Contribute to the needs of the saints and seek to show hospitality. 14 Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse them. 15 Rejoice with those who rejoice, weep with those who weep. 16 Live in harmony with one another. Do not be haughty, but associate with the lowly. Never be wise in your own sight. 17 Repay no one evil for evil, but give thought to do what is honorable in the sight of all. 18 If possible, so far as it depends on you, live peaceably with all. 19 Beloved, never avenge yourselves, but leave it to the wrath of God, for it is written,  "Vengeance is mine, I will repay, says the Lord." 20 To the contrary, "if your enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink; for by so 
doing you will heap burning coals on his head." 21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.

Goodnight all!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks formula!!


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 1, 2011)

My brothers, if one of you strays away from the truth, and another brings him back to it, He may be sure that anyone who can bring back a sinner from the wrong way that he has taken will be saving a soul from death and covering up a great number of sins. James 5:19-20

Good morning Formula1.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re:*

Good Morning Gordon and a hearty Amen to the words of wisdom from the book of James as well. When we read His word we hear His voice!


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 2, 2011)

Jesus wept.

He knew the outcome, He saw the deliverance before it came into being, He new that life would come to one as good as dead... rotting flesh and all.

But there was somewhere else He had to go in that moment. He saw the depth of human despair and the empathy came without reserve, retreat or regret.  His countenance was allowed to cloak itself in the bitter sorrow of the loss of a dear friend, and with no hesitation He put Himself in the shoes of those who loved and lost Lazarus. 

We know the rest of the story.  Lazarus was brought to life by the miraculous word of the Lord.  A great redemption, from the one who lives to bring (us) dead things to life.

Our Christlike part?  Is it only the (miraculous) work of "ministry", or is it laying our own life (our will) down at His feet and let the empathy of our Lord flow thru us, for His purpose and His perfect time?  

Sometimes in our pain, answers are fed much to quickly. With the friends of Lazarus Christ would have nothing of that until the pain of death was on His shoulders first and foremost.

Are we sensitive to the hurting in this way, or will we just be "religious" and do the "Job's comforter" rig?

The choice is ours to do as our Lord.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 2, 2011)

The first four words might be the most difficult.

"Let love be genuine"

It requires qenuine love to be able to..............
--bless those who persecute you.
--associate with the lowly.
--repay no one evil for evil.
--overcome evil with good.

It requires that one seek out ways to exhibit and share love.

It's only possible with a heart that's been reborn in Christ.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re:*

StriperAddict and RonnieT:

Thanks so much for your inputs as well. I pray that the Father in heaven sends both of you His genuine love on this upcoming Lords day! May the love that comes from a transformed life be in your hearts completely!


----------



## gordon 2 (Apr 2, 2011)

A friend suggested that I read Psalm 107 yesterday. I did. 
To do as all of you indicate in your own words or through  the scripture you chose to show here is to be spun out of the reality which Psalm 107 expresses, which is that part of the ever repeated human condition with the up and down of doing the will of the Father and then backsiding from it.

For me this is the gift that came also with salvation: The Kingdom. It is no less the solid ground whereby we can hope, and where our hope is not blind to our Lord's will and Paradise itself. What you all indicate is God's will. As a christian my liberty is the cross, my home is the Kingdom where love is genuine for all who ask. There love is genuine.

The end will come when the Good News is professed in all the nations. Surely professed means to do, not just to preach and say. When the will of God is done in all the nations the end will come... that end will be the quitting of the reality as expressed in Psalm 107. It will be an end to that and a new reality will come into being... And though it is far off, I can taste it.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 2, 2011)

formula1 said:


> StriperAddict and RonnieT:
> 
> Thanks so much for your inputs as well. I pray that the Father in heaven sends both of you His genuine love on this upcoming Lords day! May the be that comes from a transformed life be in your hearts completely!



Thank you so much.  We spend six days anxiously waiting for it.  Tomorrow will be a special day of gathering and worshipping and praying.
Thanks.  I love both of you brothers.


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 2, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> A friend suggested that I read Psalm 107 yesterday. I did.
> To do as all of you indicate in your own words or through  the scripture you chose to show here is to be spun out of the reality which Psalm 107 expresses, which is that part of the ever repeated human condition with the up and down of doing the will of the Father and then backsiding from it.
> 
> For me this is the gift that came also with salvation: The Kingdom. It is no less the solid ground whereby we can hope, and where our hope is not blind to our Lord's will and Paradise itself. What you all indicate is God's will. As a christian my liberty is the cross, my home is the Kingdom where love is genuine for all who ask. There love is genuine.
> ...



I believe you do taste it.
Thanks for the words.  You're right.


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Ronnie T said:


> Thank you so much.  We spend six days anxiously waiting for it.  Tomorrow with be a special day of gathering and worshipping and praying.
> Thanks.  I love both of you brothers.



Same here...  blessings to you both.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re:*

I taste is as well Gordon.  Thank you for your words!

Psalm 34:8
Oh, taste and see that the LORD is good! Blessed is the man who takes refuge in him!

Psalm 119:103
How sweet are your words to my taste,sweeter than honey to my mouth!


----------



## Ronnie T (Apr 3, 2011)

formula1 said:


> StriperAddict and RonnieT:
> 
> Thanks so much for your inputs as well. I pray that the Father in heaven sends both of you His genuine love on this upcoming Lords day! May the be that comes from a transformed life be in your hearts completely!



I wanted to let you know that God's love was truly a part of this Lord's day for me.  
I arrived at church at 9 am and most everyone was there until 1:30 this afternoon.
Now we got to wait 6 days until the next one.


----------



## formula1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re:*



Ronnie T said:


> Now we got to wait 6 days until the next one.



Hmm! That 6 more days to live for Jesus in between those loving and glorious Lord's Days! You are right where you need to be!


----------

